# Stone Chip Repair in the Cambs Area



## Dunc2610 (May 23, 2011)

Morning all, can anyone recommend someone who's able to repair (convincingly) stone chips, have a number on my bonnet and a couple of door ding (just paint chips) that I'd like sorted, but not comfortable doing myself.

Thanks in advance....
Duncan


----------

